# directv drops XL oppie & anthony???



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

Is this for good or can we emplore directv to change it's mind :


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Who's Oppie and Anthony?


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

What's XL?


----------



## tazzmission (Oct 15, 2002)

It is a talk show on XM. I have no idea if they dropped them or not. I never listen to them.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Someone posted over at DBS, that O&A where at "Patriot" day in boston, and may not have been scheduled today.

I would say wait till tomorrow...


----------



## minorthr (Nov 24, 2001)

according to a statement they read on the air D* eliminated all talk xm stations not just o and a.


----------



## talbain (Jul 31, 2002)

i didnt even know they had talk xm channels...


----------



## snooplives (Jan 17, 2004)

JFriday said:


> Who's Oppie and Anthony?


Exactly


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

minorthr said:


> according to a statement they read on the air D* eliminated all talk xm stations not just o and a.


Well that just stinks. (kinda goes along with them not offering the Comedy channels either.... )


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

talbain said:


> i didnt even know they had talk xm channels...


Oh sure, they had them. Didn't you catch their press release back when the went with XM? *Music and TALK channels*. Cool beans, talk channels, right?

Well, the truth was they have (did have?) a whole 2 of them: High Voltage and MLB Baseball. 

IMHO, they never XM had talk channels to begin with.


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

minorthr said:


> according to a statement they read on the air D* eliminated all talk xm stations not just o and a.


All 2 of them? Gosh!


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

ebonovic said:


> Well that just stinks. (kinda goes along with them not offering the Comedy channels either.... )


Hang on, Earl. That's unfair.

XM is an *addition* to DirecTV. Not something you pay extra for. Music channels are all you had before.

Did Music Choice have comedy channels? No.

If you want the XM "extras", pony up $12.99 a month.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Well it stinks that it was there, and now it is going away.
There are a good number of people that enjoyed that it was available.

I got over the Comedy not being there, when they first announced it.

I guess we should start calling it XM-Lite


----------



## MNTivoGuy (Oct 21, 2002)

The masses have been heard from, D* is putting O&A back in the line-up.

http://www.fmqb.com/Article.asp?id=206500


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I thought O&A were leaving XM anyway to take Howard Stern's old spot on CBS radio (currently done by David Lee Roth)...

edit: oops...should have read the article before posting...never mind!


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

They're going to be on both XM and old fashioned radio.. which is idiotic, but whatever


----------



## jamieh1 (Mar 5, 2003)

MNTivoGuy said:


> The masses have been heard from, D* is putting O&A back in the line-up.
> 
> http://www.fmqb.com/Article.asp?id=206500


Yea the channel was added back this past weekend. I wish Directv would act like this about adding HD channels that we want.


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

jamielee said:


> Yea the channel was added back this past weekend. I wish Directv would act like this about adding HD channels that we want.


SciFi!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

slydog75 said:


> They're going to be on both XM and old fashioned radio.. which is idiotic, but whatever


That makes no sense...the whole idea behind XM is that they can be as dirty and raunchy as they want...if the show goes on regular radio as well, what are they going to do? bleep the heck out of the show or make a show to please the FCC?

it makes no sense whatsoever...


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

Anubys said:


> That makes no sense...the whole idea behind XM is that they can be as dirty and raunchy as they want...if the show goes on regular radio as well, what are they going to do? bleep the heck out of the show or make a show to please the FCC?
> 
> it makes no sense whatsoever...


I agree.. apparently they're doing a total of 4 hours a day 2 or 3 of which are simulcast sanitized OTA and on XM.. the last hour or 2 is on on XM and is not censored.


----------



## rpfotog (Jun 1, 2004)

Anubys said:


> That makes no sense...the whole idea behind XM is that they can be as dirty and raunchy as they want...if the show goes on regular radio as well, what are they going to do? bleep the heck out of the show or make a show to please the FCC?
> 
> it makes no sense whatsoever...


I disagree wholeheartedly. There are many of us who find an innuendo laced, tempered version of these shows to be far more entertaining than something that is completely uncensored. There's a certain danger factor that many of us "get." Part of the appeal of O&A are all the colloquialisms that they've created for things that they otherwise couldn't mention. Mule, junk, yam-bag, etc. Great stuff.

As far as making sense, you're right. It doesn't make sense for them to take a truckload of money to save a bunch of radio companies from post-Stern pergatory. I'd probably pass on that kind of cash too (tongue planted firmly in cheek.)

rp


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

um...meant that it makes no sense for XM...


----------



## toosweet (Dec 6, 2005)

Anubys said:


> um...meant that it makes no sense for XM...


Well you just need to understand the advantage of advertising XM RADIO over Free FM owned by CBS to some major cities around the country. Plus if you listened to O&A you would understand how creative they can be with the FCC guidelines. Also CBS helps O&A get big named guests on the show that would never go on the show in the past year and a half they have been on XM.

Besides they can be "dirty and raunchy" from 9 am EST to 12 pm EST


----------

